# Passenger calls me yesterday. "I expect you here in 2 and half minutes"



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request. 

PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
PAX: "Ok, well I expect you here in 2 and half minutes, okay?"
Me. "Ok, ma'am"

*cancels ride*

She calls me twice, I send it straight to voicemail. Go find another Uber driver to harass with your BS


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Good. The last thing you need is to be made nervous by a stranger while you drive in rush hour traffic. Highly dangerous.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

While I agree, cancel was the right thing to do, I have found out from a few pax that the eta they get is wildly different some times from what we get on the call. Last night I had one call that the client was told 10 minutes and I was there in 4 because I was only 8 blocks away. they were pleasantly surprised but took a few minutes to get to the curb. The point I'm making is that Uber is introducing a little misunderstanding into the equation to confuse or annoy the pax. Unfortunately once they cop an attitude you can't take the chance on the rating.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

command3r said:


> So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request.
> 
> PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
> Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
> ...


Yeah, those types always rate you bad.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

command3r said:


> So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request.
> 
> PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
> Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
> ...


I have done the same thing. I jumped when you pressed the button lady. You harass me I cancel. PRO TIP: Riders plan your schedule properly. Drivers are not animals and we do not deserve any disrespect. If this lady is already starting with this stuff before she gets in the car, the whole ride would be uncomfortable.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wouldn't cancel. Id park or drive the opposite direction and wait for her to cancel. then laugh when she calls to complain


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

I also cancel when they do this to me. Sometimes they dont know where exactly they are at and expect you there right away. F that. At these rates I am not dealing with that ish.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I had one that texted me saying I had to showup at the address put into the app. It was like 1100-1800 whatever street. Wouldnt tell me her real address.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

command3r said:


> So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request.
> 
> PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
> Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
> ...


No good bro
Costumer is always first 
Lmao


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> I have done the same thing. I jumped when you pressed the button lady. You harass me I cancel. PRO TIP: Riders plan your schedule properly. Drivers are not animals and we do not deserve any disrespect. If this lady is already starting with this stuff before she gets in the car, the whole ride would be uncomfortable.


Lmao
But always fat a*** ladies use to give me terrible hard time 
Lmao


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes that's nice u cancelled...if someone calls u straight cancel...


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

"Where are you " = cancel


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Yes that's nice u cancelled...if someone calls u straight cancel...


No, if someone calls you with an attitude, cancel.


----------



## Expired Tablet (Dec 17, 2015)

What about customer service bro's?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Yes that's nice u cancelled...if someone calls u straight cancel...


They could be calling to give you valuable info such as, "An accident JUST happened in front of the bar. This is what I'll be wearing and I'll be across the street at this intersection." Or to let you know they have a lot of luggage and making sure you have room, or informing you they have an animal and want to offer a tip to be cool with it, or any number of things. Only cancel if there is attitude.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Expired Tablet said:


> What about customer service bro's?


Customer service? Yo I'm ELITE .. I got a god damn trophy next to my name. You think that shit comes easy?
If I'm not gonna get a bump in pay for being ELITE I better get some respect that I can get to an address I'm right around the corner from.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Expired Tablet said:


> What about customer service bro's?


Uber drivers are contract workers. So if they don't want to dole out customer service to A and Bs (think hole and dog) than its up to them and it affects them directly because obviously they don't pick up that fare + if any consequences occur it's at their expense (eg either bad rating or being deactivated) but it's their prerogative.

However I don't think people generally are As and Bs. I do think there's attitude on both sides (drivers and passengers) and regardless of what line of work you're in, it's unacceptable.

So more power to uber drivers who has the power to reject a rude passenger. I mean, given how little joy they have in their line of work--they gotta take it where they can get it.

Hopefully that passenger will learn how to word herself better. There's a way and a tone you can say something, and still get your point across without shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had no problem delaying myself and eventually canceling on a rude passenger calling me en route asking me rudely to hurry up because they'll miss their "f**kin" flight. I took my sweet time and a longer route to the pickup location. Then I went to a McDonald's and sat in a drive thru while still en route. I was waiting for the pax to cancel. 
Then I passed by the pickup and drove by. Went around the block and then canceled the ride in their face.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I had no problem delaying myself and eventually canceling on a rude passenger calling me en route asking me rudely to hurry up because they'll miss their "f**kin" flight. I took my sweet time and a longer route to the pickup location. Then I went to a McDonald's and sat in a drive thru while still en route. I was waiting for the pax to cancel.
> Then I passed by the pickup and drove by. Went around the block and then canceled the ride in their face.


I was going to say that was harsh of you until I went back and reread that they swore at you. NOW I think you should have stopped, got out, looked em in the eye and said, "**** your flight." before canceling and leaving. Obviously, this is hyperbole but its what I'd FEEL like doing.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a similar incident last night where the male pax calls and asks where I am. To begin with, I was only about four blocks away when I accepted. Mind you it was dark and raining and surge had just disappeared (he must've been waiting for it to end). I am literally about 1 1/2 blocks away now when he asks me why I didn't turn up this one-way street. I told him it was blocked and I was taking the very next one way and now I realized he was watching me on the map so now is inhibiting me from navigating, when he proceeds to give me directions. He wouldn't get off the phone. At that point I hung up on him mid-sentence, as I could see where this was going. I didn't ask nor need directions from Mr. Tom Tom. Cancel.


----------



## Expired Tablet (Dec 17, 2015)

Cancel is your right, so as their right to cancel, give reason do not charge so complains doesn't affect you if they are charged cancellation fee.
I had lady walked with 2 years old baby and wanted to pick her more kids and said it's getting late attitude. Firstly I said, I don't have car seat for baby so it's not possible at first place to on-board you. Money isn't important than doing the right thing.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Expired Tablet said:


> What about customer service bro's?


The rate doesn't include customer service, it includes a 0 tolerance contractor policy.


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yesterday I had a pax ping me around the jog/linton boca area florida. So I accept and am on my way when she calls and says i was supposed to come an hour from now. Plus she says her address was wrong. I told her she can't schedule and she sounded a little drunk and maybe entitled so I hung up, canceled and shut off my phone


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Tap confirmed you have arrived.

Wait 5 minutes

Get $5


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Tap confirmed you have arrived.
> 
> Wait 5 minutes
> 
> Get $5


You have an endless supply of terrible advice. Seriously, like Uber would be fine with your theft.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

A few days ago I started toward a pin and realised it was probably a bad pin as there was nothing there that would be open, so I stop about a block and a half short and call. They tell me they are at hotel X. I ask if it's the one by the convention because there were 16,000 conventioneers and the hotel was next door to it. They say yes, so I drive there. I get a call as I pull up with the same dude being a smart ass telling me he's at the other one and they saw me drive past and what was I doing?!

"What am I doing? This." - End call - cancel. Never ever take attitude.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A few days ago I started toward a pin and realised it was probably a bad pin as there was nothing there that would be open, so I stop about a block and a half short and call. They tell me they are at hotel X. I ask if it's the one by the convention because there were 16,000 conventioneers and the hotel was next door to it. They say yes, so I drive there. I get a call as I pull up with the same dude being a smart ass telling me he's at the other one and they saw me drive past and what was I doing?!
> 
> "What am I doing? This." - End call - cancel. Never ever take attitude.


I arrived at pin once and waited. It was a gated apartment complex. I saw a car go in so I decided to go in and see if I can get closer to the pin to see if the idiot is around there, since some people actually expect you to follow a car in to get them. Waited a little more, then decided to go right back out to the main street and see if they're at the other apartment across the street, you know because the pin can be off a little or perhaps they walked out and might be waiting there. So it's been about 5 min and I'm ready to give up, I'm disgusted by this person, and I get a text "Are u lost lol". I replied, "Not at all." and cancelled. They immediately rang my phone 3 times in a row, I ignored all of them. Their usage of "lol" is what bothered me the most. I mean, what is funny?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Gated communities are sometimes bad. Rider doesn't call the guard so you're held outside. They don't answer the phone or text. Happened to me two weeks ago. I waited 8 minutes then left and got a good ride shortly after leaving there. But not before the first guy texted and said, "I'm Here". I replied that I waited and that next time he should notify the guard, but I'm sure he'll find another driver.

Some of you guys sound like you're going through a lot of trouble to prove something or teach the rider a lesson. Why bother? If you've already judged the rider and think it's going to be a bad ride, just cancel and move on.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

command3r said:


> So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request.
> 
> PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
> Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
> ...


Had a PAX that dropped the pin outside an Airport, I call her when I get to the Pin location, she informs me her real location is in fact the airport So I explain the mix up and give her an ETA and head to her. She calls 3 minutes later DEMANDING why the ETA is increasing, I have to explain (very slowly and deliberately btw) that the ETA is based on the first pin that was outside the airport. She thinks I'm making things up and nearly cancels, mind you at this point I have spent 14 minutes getting into the airport and its going to take another 10 just to get out. Finally get her in the car and shes old as dirt. I would hate nothing more than to have to be old in 2016 and have to face current technology.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Gated communities are sometimes bad. Rider doesn't call the guard so you're held outside. They don't answer the phone or text. Happened to me two weeks ago. I waited 8 minutes then left and got a good ride shortly after leaving there. But not before the first guy texted and said, "I'm Here". I replied that I waited and that next time he should notify the guard, but I'm sure he'll find another driver.
> 
> Some of you guys sound like you're going through a lot of trouble to prove something or teach the rider a lesson. Why bother? If you've already judged the rider and think it's going to be a bad ride, just cancel and move on.


I've accepted the fact that every time I get a request I might conceivably just collect my $4 and move on. If I have to cancel every trip so be it. I carry a stopwatch these days to make sure I'm within the 5 minutes.


----------



## SFDriverU (Aug 24, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't cancel. Id park or drive the opposite direction and wait for her to cancel. then laugh when she calls to complain


Oh my goodness I am going to do that! Lol


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

SFDriverU said:


> Oh my goodness I am going to do that! Lol


Ya I've learned much since starting Uber. People who see the $5 no show fee will handle it fine, they will learn to be on the street when the driver shows or not learn and no longer use Uber.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> Had a PAX that dropped the pin outside an Airport, I call her when I get to the Pin location, she informs me her real location is in fact the airport So I explain the mix up and give her an ETA and head to her. She calls 3 minutes later DEMANDING why the ETA is increasing, I have to explain (very slowly and deliberately btw) that the ETA is based on the first pin that was outside the airport. She thinks I'm making things up and nearly cancels, mind you at this point I have spent 14 minutes getting into the airport and its going to take another 10 just to get out. Finally get her in the car and shes old as dirt. I would hate nothing more than to have to be old in 2016 and have to face current technology.


If the pin is off by more than a block, just tell them to cancel order another car, if on top of it they expect me to find them in some random place... Is my policy... No attitude, no complaining about my driving unless I'm texting or doing something illegal, 1 star if you're in the car, cancel if you're not yet in the car
Especially Uber x pax, select pax I'm a little more merciful cz they actually pay me a living wage


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> Ya I've learned much since starting Uber. People who see the $5 no show fee will handle it fine, they will learn to be on the street when the driver shows or not learn and no longer use Uber.


I think you're both mistaken. Upside? You get $4. Downside? They pull your rating down and you wind up with a complaint, or worse, they make something up like you were drunk or something. The cancel fees don't teach the riders anything, they just make them upset and put them in the frame of mind that they feel burned. How you handle the would be rider at the time of cancelling can make a big difference. Try sending polite text, "sorry I missed you but I can't afford to wait for people who don't answer my call or text when I arrive." You might find that if you're nice they might tip if you come back, assuming they ping you again.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> Had a PAX that dropped the pin outside an Airport, I call her when I get to the Pin location, she informs me her real location is in fact the airport So I explain the mix up and give her an ETA and head to her. She calls 3 minutes later DEMANDING why the ETA is increasing, I have to explain (very slowly and deliberately btw) that the ETA is based on the first pin that was outside the airport. She thinks I'm making things up and nearly cancels, mind you at this point I have spent 14 minutes getting into the airport and its going to take another 10 just to get out. Finally get her in the car and shes old as dirt. I would hate nothing more than to have to be old in 2016 and have to face current technology.


I would have and HAVE canceled on people - both old and young - who don't know how the system works and blame ME for their ignorance. I don't have the time, energy, or patients to deal with it.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think you're both mistaken. Upside? You get $4. Downside? They pull your rating down and you wind up with a complaint, or worse, they make something up like you were drunk or something. The cancel fees don't teach the riders anything, they just make them upset and put them in the frame of mind that they feel burned. How you handle the would be rider at the time of cancelling can make a big difference. Try sending polite text, "sorry I missed you but I can't afford to wait for people who don't answer my call or text when I arrive." You might find that if you're nice they might tip if you come back, assuming they ping you again.


A rider cannot rate you if you cancel.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think you're both mistaken. Upside? You get $4. Downside? They pull your rating down and you wind up with a complaint, or worse, they make something up like you were drunk or something. The cancel fees don't teach the riders anything, they just make them upset and put them in the frame of mind that they feel burned. How you handle the would be rider at the time of cancelling can make a big difference. Try sending polite text, "sorry I missed you but I can't afford to wait for people who don't answer my call or text when I arrive." You might find that if you're nice they might tip if you come back, assuming they ping you again.


 I am longtime driver BTW so I don't need hypotheticals, I have 4k rides of proof. A week ago I cancelled and collected $4 two consecutive trips, both times they re-requested after I got a block away, they both apologized about not being ready. The first guy wanted to now if he get get back the $5 and the 2nd group never brought it up. Both were perfectly pleasant and understanding about the need for them to be ready when requesting Uber.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think you're both mistaken. Upside? You get $4. Downside? They pull your rating down and you wind up with a complaint, or worse, they make something up like you were drunk or something. The cancel fees don't teach the riders anything, they just make them upset and put them in the frame of mind that they feel burned. How you handle the would be rider at the time of cancelling can make a big difference. Try sending polite text, "sorry I missed you but I can't afford to wait for people who don't answer my call or text when I arrive." You might find that if you're nice they might tip if you come back, assuming they ping you again.


As it stands we drivers cancel/end trip at anytime and if we wait 5 minutes before canceling we get paid for our time. Until that changes I will not.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> I am longtime driver BTW so I don't need hypotheticals, I have 4k rides of proof. A week ago I cancelled and collected $4 two consecutive trips, both times they re-requested after I got a block away, they both apologized about not being ready. The first guy wanted to now if he get get back the $5 and the 2nd group never brought it up. Both were perfectly pleasant and understanding about the need for them to be ready when requesting Uber.


They might not be able to rate you but they can certainly complain. But your comment about your experiences seems to prove my point about how you handle things making a difference. If you don't take it personally, just act in a business-like manner and be polite, people generally appreciate it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> They might not be able to rate you but they can certainly complain. But your comment about your experiences seems to prove my point about how you handle things making a difference. If you don't take it personally, just act in a business-like manner and be polite, people generally appreciate it.


Complain about a name they likely don't remember? I never once got in trouble for canceling on a dou-chie pax. I HAVE on the other hand had my rating dinged by bending over backwards trying to accommodate them. They don't appreciate it and will do whatever they can to hurt you. Don't give them that ability.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone that calls me asking my whereabouts just minutes after I accept the ride always gets cancelled automatically. 


I always pretend like I'm getting bad service and hang up on them and hit cancel.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Gated communities are sometimes bad. Rider doesn't call the guard so you're held outside. They don't answer the phone or text. Happened to me two weeks ago. I waited 8 minutes then left and got a good ride shortly after leaving there. But not before the first guy texted and said, "I'm Here". I replied that I waited and that next time he should notify the guard, but I'm sure he'll find another driver.
> 
> Some of you guys sound like you're going through a lot of trouble to prove something or teach the rider a lesson. Why bother? If you've already judged the rider and think it's going to be a bad ride, just cancel and move on.


I've kept a little notepad doc on my phone with a collection of gate codes.

I will not follow a car in. You either give me the code or get your ass to the gate

You have 5 minutes


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> They might not be able to rate you but they can certainly complain. But your comment about your experiences seems to prove my point about how you handle things making a difference. If you don't take it personally, just act in a business-like manner and be polite, people generally appreciate it.


I don't believe any is arguing against being professional. They can complain until they turn blue, its not MY policy to charge them $5 for making a driver wait more than 5 minutes. I'm just a driver using the platform. If they have a complaint regarding the 5min/$5 cancel charge they can take it up with those who made the policy.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh yea i cancel the ride especially with that type of demand its not gonna be a pleasant ride and just tense. The thing is i wish uber would indicate to pax when we r stuck in traffic, lights so this way they know whats going on.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Oh yea i cancel the ride especially with that type of demand its not gonna be a pleasant ride and just tense. The thing is i wish uber would indicate to pax when we r stuck in traffic, lights so this way they know whats going on.


Anyone who gets out of their house and doesn't live under a rock already knows the concepts of lights and traffic. Whether or not they choose to comprehend those concepts... thats another story. Knowing Uber, they would show all the lights being green and then you would get a call asking why your sitting at a green light for 3 minutes.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Y'all are amazing and MUST be getting pinged constantly. I'm just excited to get a ping. No way I'm going to cancel a ride when it may be 30 minutes to an hour before the next one!
4,000 rides? Like a 10 1*'s would harm your rating. Sheesh.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Last night I got a ping at a bar and I arrive there within 3 minutes. I parked very close to the entrance of the bar next to a big glass window and waited there for a little more than 10 minutes and as I was getting impatient I was about to hit the rider no show button then a mini van passes right next to me on the opposite direction and a guy comes out of the bar screaming to that mini van driver to stop and he gets in immediately. It was strange that the guy didn't ask anything before getting in. Anyway I got the feeling that the pax got in the wrong car or either my pax made me wait for too long. Either way I get my $4 dollars.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> No good bro
> Costumer is always first
> Lmao


The customer is always first. Let her be first with the next driver.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Anyone that calls me asking my whereabouts just minutes after I accept the ride always gets cancelled automatically.
> 
> I always pretend like I'm getting bad service and hang up on them and hit cancel.


I think its the tone and words no?

I could call and say hey, just wondering if you're close--b/c if not i would love to go grab a coffee but if you're around the corner than Imma just wait.

Or, if the place they insert is a bit hard to find..they could be concerned and knowing from prior experiences w/other drivers having a hard time finding their addy via google maps.

its always about the tone and the way you convey your message.

idiots who do it incorrectly or come off attitude probably could use the hang up w/o you pretending its a bad signal so it gets beat into their thick skull--politeness and not being an entitled, stuck up etcetcra.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> Y'all are amazing and MUST be getting pinged constantly. I'm just excited to get a ping. No way I'm going to cancel a ride when it may be 30 minutes to an hour before the next one!
> 4,000 rides? Like a 10 1*'s would harm your rating. Sheesh.


If you're constantly waiting more than 30 minutes and some times an hour for a ping I hope every ping brings you at LEAST $12 take home before expenses otherwise you're seriously wasting your time even doing this. Your market must be horrid.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> If you're constantly waiting more than 30 minutes and some times an hour for a ping I hope every ping brings you at LEAST $12 take home before expenses otherwise you're seriously wasting your time even doing this. Your market must be horrid.


It's not horrid, but we get $1.50 per mile, too. High pay creates driver saturation. Our driver referral incentive is now $50. Ours is more of a hot/cold market than a constant luke warm. Back to back on weekends between 7-10 PM then 12-3 AM. But quiet in between. Yes, even downtown we can wait an hour between pings.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> It's not horrid, but we get $1.50 per mile, too. High pay creates driver saturation. Our driver referral incentive is now $50. Ours is more of a hot/cold market than a constant luke warm. Back to back on weekends between 7-10 PM then 12-3 AM. But quiet in between. Yes, even downtown we can wait an hour between pings.


Over saturation also counts as horrid.

Oh, you're doing this full time. Your time would likely be spent more productively doing this part time those hours since the bulk of your cash likely comes during those times and just having a regular job then.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I ever said I did this full time. I have a 40-hr job that pays my bills and medical. This is fun for me. That's all I do is part time, generally during the hours I mentioned - though it's not real practical to just go home between 9 or 10 and midnight.

I generally armchair Uber. I leave my app on at home, and 90% of the rides I get are between $25-$30 to take me into downtown. Then it's regular Ubering until I get tired or the pings go away.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> I ever said I did this full time. I have a 40-hr job that pays my bills and medical. This is fun for me. That's all I do is part time, generally during the hours I mentioned - though it's not real practical to just go home between 9 or 10 and midnight.
> 
> I generally armchair Uber. I leave my app on at home, and 90% of the rides I get are between $25-$30 to take me into downtown. Then it's regular Ubering until I get tired or the pings go away.


Thank God you're not trying to eat on this. I assume you know when its going to be dead and you just wait those out for the busy times you know are coming in next few hours. That would make sense. It was just sounding like ALL your Ubering was 1 ride every hour or so.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Y'all are amazing and MUST be getting pinged constantly. I'm just excited to get a ping. No way I'm going to cancel a ride when it may be 30 minutes to an hour before the next one!
> 4,000 rides? Like a 10 1*'s would harm your rating. Sheesh.


Doesn't matter if you have 100,000 trips, your rating is based on your most recent 500 trips.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> Doesn't matter if you have 100,000 trips, your rating is based on your most recent 500 trips.


Alrighty, then. One 1* out of 500 is nothing. 50 1*s out of your last 500 rated rides could keep you employed...err...partnered. Other than keeping active on the app, any other reason your rating matters?


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

I think cancel was the right way.. second.. if people want THAT high level of service.. call an Uber black... 
..I hate the snob..


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I had a pax do that to me, she wasn't where she said and I called her and she told me I needed to get there ASAP, she was in a hurry. I arrived as fast as I could and when she got in the car she told me to get to the bus station as fast as possible. Her bus was leaving in 6 minutes. Ugh excuse me first of all we were 15 minutes from the bus station and she should have given herself enough time and not put that on me. Needless to say she didn't make the bus and told me to pull over and let her out. Gladly I obliged!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> I had a pax do that to me, she wasn't where she said and I called her and she told me I needed to get there ASAP, she was in a hurry. I arrived as fast as I could and when she got in the car she told me to get to the bus station as fast as possible. Her bus was leaving in 6 minutes. Ugh excuse me first of all we were 15 minutes from the bus station and she should have given herself enough time and not put that on me. Needless to say she didn't make the bus and told me to pull over and let her out. Gladly I obliged!


Your mistake was not immediately canceling as soon as she called and demanded you hurry.


----------



## Pooty711 (Dec 20, 2015)

I drive select..I have over 1000 rated transactions...rating is 4.9. Passanger calls me from the airport..I am enroute 5 minutes out...bit of traffic delay..he calls and starts yelling at me why is it taking so long? I use uber all the time and can have someone her in less then 60 seconds..I told him be my guest please cancel. So he doesent cancel holding me up on purpose. So I go to the level below him sit there and after 5 minutes cancel no show..thanks for the money dude..right after he tries to call me..I igore his call..5 seconds later I get a 100 dollar ride out of the airport with a terrific client...we laughed about the little jerk...I would have loved to have seen the expression on his face as he watched me drive away on the passanger app...lol


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

D Town you are absolutely right I should have cancelled but am always nervous I am going to get reported. I have to learn to toughen up.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

never take a non-surging rush hour trip. (the increased time in traffic+deadtime return lowers your profit while you are working harder) Have a lunch/bathroom break and play the surge game during rush hour. 

never pick up someone who calls, unless they are friendly and simply explaining to you their location + why they screwed up the pin-drop on the request.

never pick up someone who visibly has an attitude as you approach. 

we simply don't get paid enough for the extra work or extra stress, and they will rate you low most of the time when their attitude is already bad.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> D Town you are absolutely right I should have cancelled but am always nervous I am going to get reported. I have to learn to toughen up.


If someone makes you feel uncomfortable you can deny the ride. Always remember that. They need to be respectful, too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I


command3r said:


> So, yesterday during rush hour as I'm heading to pick up a passenger.. I'm literally right around the block from where she is. It's just that it's taking a little bit longer than usual because it's the middle of damn rush hour and traffic is moving slow. So she calls me up and proceeds to ask why I'm taking so long. Keep in mind, it hasn't even been 10 minutes since I accepted the request.
> 
> PAX: "Sir, are you lost? It said you were 8 minutes away, then 6, now it's saying 8 again"
> Me: "No Ma'am, I'm two traffic lights away from you. It's just the middle of rush hour and there's a lot of traffic here.
> ...


I hate when as soon you accept the ride they call.I ignore the call when they do that.then cancel


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I
> 
> I hate when as soon you accept the ride they call.I ignore the call when they do that.then cancel


That's a step too far. They could be calling with valuable info that could save you time such as, "Wreak just happened and the street here is now blocked. Meet me as such and such intersection," or, "I have a dog with me and I'm willing to tip up front if you'll take us. Is that cool?" Most of the time, the useful info came when I was picking up from some event and it consisted of, "I'm wearing this, this, and this and I'll meet you at this intersection." Hear what they have to say first before canceling.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's a step too far. They could be calling with valuable info that could save you time such as, "Wreak just happened and the street here is now blocked. Meet me as such and such intersection," or, "I have a dog with me and I'm willing to tip up front if you'll take us. Is that cool?" Most of the time, the useful info came when I was picking up from some event and it consisted of, "I'm wearing this, this, and this and I'll meet you at this intersection." Hear what they have to say first before canceling.


Just joking


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just joking


Oh. Okay then. My bad.


----------



## dotmatrix (May 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think you're both mistaken. Upside? You get $4. Downside? They pull your rating down and you wind up with a complaint, or worse, they make something up like you were drunk or something. The cancel fees don't teach the riders anything, they just make them upset and put them in the frame of mind that they feel burned. How you handle the would be rider at the time of cancelling can make a big difference. Try sending polite text, "sorry I missed you but I can't afford to wait for people who don't answer my call or text when I arrive." You might find that if you're nice they might tip if you come back, assuming they ping you again.


A pax can't simply say that I was drunk and uber will buy it. They will see the 10 5-star trips I picked up after cancelling.

PS: lol @ "they might tip"


----------



## Slapsss (Jan 12, 2016)

Been driving for uber for over 2 years, completing over 7,000 rides. No rider is worth waiting for more than 5 minutes flat. After the latest rate cut, the average ride is $12.00, minus 20% and the $1.35 "safety fee" = $8.25. The average ride is 7.5 miles. Average commute to pick up someone is 2.25 miles. Average deadhead miles invested per ride is 4 miles. Average invested miles per cancelled ride (assuming 10% cancellation rate) is 1.25 miles. Half your miles, half your gas, half of the 15 miles invested per ride is a waste. So cut your potential $8.25 in half. $4.12. Factor in the insurance, maintenance, the "candy, gum, water, mints, snacks" that are suggested (and excuse me, but if you REALLY need a snack during the average 12 minute ride, you shoulda planned better), the idiots who can't drive, the idiots praying for death by crossing the street against their red light at a miliseconds notice... I will take the $4 5-minute no show fee all day. And it's only $4, not 5, because TK and his family are starving, and need the 20% more than any driver. Apologies in advance for taking food out of the mouths of any TK family member.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yesterday Inhad to drive 7 miles during rush hour. Took me 15mins to get to pinged location. I was outside the door where he requested. Then he called me asking where I am. He said his wife and kids are waiting outside. Ive waited for like 10mins. He called me again and he was frustrated and cancelled the ride. I shoot him a txt "You've wasted my gas, you gave me the wrong address." He then said "I'm sorry, gave his wifes phone number." and guess what? He really gave me the wrong address.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dotmatrix said:


> A pax can't simply say that I was drunk and uber will buy it. They will see the 10 5-star trips I picked up after cancelling.
> 
> PS: lol @ "they might tip"


Unfortunately a rider can say falsely that you were drunk or high or whatever and chances are good Uber will listen.


----------

